# John Deere model R spreader



## Paul Greaves (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm trying to find some parts for a model R series ground driven spreader so if somebody has or knows of any please let me know 

Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Paul, welcome to the tractor forum.

Have you tried Bill Doyle? He has 3 model R's in stock. You can email him at [email protected]. Good Luck.


----------

